# [phonon] Meilleur backend pour KDE ?

## sunseb7

Xine, GStreamer, PulseAudio, VLC ? Que choisir ?

----------

## Tom_

Xine est considéré comme obsolète en tant que backend je crois.

Moi j'utilise vlc : ca marche niquel:

----------

## 22decembre

j'utilise xine. Impec !

À contrario, avec le backend vlc, le fondu-arreté dans amarok (le truc inutile mais tellement beau !   :Laughing:  ) disparaît. C'est tout choisi !

----------

